# My new (Yellow) Van



## Janeyjane (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi

Sorry if I bored people trying to find the 'right' new van a few months back but I finally found and bought it/him/her last month.  Managed to get the main things: short wheel base van conversion, with onboard shower, but had to compromise on no onboard waste water tank.  Been out twice in it so far, but 'rain stopped play' this week :-(  Anyway, pics below.  Let me know any suggestions for names 

Jane


----------



## jogguk (Aug 6, 2009)

Janeyjane said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry if I bored people trying to find the 'right' new van a few months back but I finally found and bought it/him/her last month.  Managed to get the main things: short wheel base van conversion, with onboard shower, but had to compromise on no onboard waste water tank.  Been out twice in it so far, but 'rain stopped play' this week :-(  Anyway, pics below.  Let me know any suggestions for names
> 
> Jane




Is there any space under the floor for an underslung waste tank?

How about "Buttercup" or "Butterscotch" or "Maggie" (magnolia) if female

"Custer" (custard) male  ummm stuck now

John


----------



## JoandNick (Aug 7, 2009)

Well it looks a very clean smart van/camper all the best with it.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Aug 7, 2009)

wots in a name if its the right SPOT will it MATTER


----------



## MikeH (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks a bit like mine - but neater!  I`m amazed you got a shower in a short wheel base Pug/Cit/Fiat whichever it is.


----------



## scotsy (Aug 7, 2009)

That looks lovely


----------



## slickmouse (Aug 8, 2009)

Please dont name it! I cant stand it when people do that  mines is the Hulk


----------



## Janeyjane (Aug 8, 2009)

MikeH said:


> Looks a bit like mine - but neater!  I`m amazed you got a shower in a short wheel base Pug/Cit/Fiat whichever it is.



Yayyy!!  

It's a miracle of engineering.  It looks like they have transplanted an old caravan into the 'van, to be honest, so they've just used whatever they had and luckily they had a wet room.  It is truly tiny; you have to open the vanity unit doors to make room for your knees when you sit on the loo, for example!!  Though, I ain't exactly small, but I can still manage a reasonale shower.  Perfect for wild camping when you're a hygeine freak 

Did you put the decals on your van?  There are some light scratches on the side of mine, which I'd hoped would polish out, but no such luck.  Decals seem like the next best thing, but would need to cover specific areas.  The ones on your van look pretty close to what I'd need!

Jane


----------



## MikeH (Aug 8, 2009)

I really like it, though yours has a higher roof than mine. I was thinking of rigging up an outside shower (seriously!) but I dont think anyone passing by would appreciate the display  LOL

Yes, I designed those decals. My van has loads of dents, scratches etc and part of the design brief was to hide and disguise as much as possible.


----------



## Janeyjane (Aug 8, 2009)

MikeH said:


> I really like it, though yours has a higher roof than mine. I was thinking of rigging up an outside shower (seriously!) but I dont think anyone passing by would appreciate the display  LOL
> 
> Yes, I designed those decals. My van has loads of dents, scratches etc and part of the design brief was to hide and disguise as much as possible.



When I was looking around for vans, I seriously considered a Mazda Bongo or similar, but the drawback with them was not having a shower.  I'd worked out with a converter that they could put in a shower hose outlet under the tailgate and I found a three-sided shower cubicle type affair, from Kyham, like a mini, high-sided windbreak, specifically designed to go under a tail gate.  No reason you couldn't have something similar out the back or the side of yours??  The solar/camp shower is always an option too, if you don't want to put in permanent plumbing!  Probably limited usefullness through the colder months though!

I think a home design for the decal is probably the way to go to get the right 'coverage'!

Jane


----------



## MikeH (Aug 8, 2009)

Thats exactly as far as my shower ideas went. I could open the back doors and shower there but its a lot of hassle. My solution so far is to use camp sites every few days and try not to stink too much inbetween 

For my decals, I found a drawing of my van then just sketched until I came up with something I liked. A vinyl printer friend cut them out and we both applied them. They were expensive but made a big difference.


----------



## melady (Aug 10, 2009)

*lack of a shower*

Hi, just been reading your discussion about showers, have you thought about bathing in a mountain stream, we have just spent are first weekend in our newly finished van, no shower due to the insurance time constraints, the water flowing into Crumock water in the Lake District is cold but refreshing.
The locals didn't know where to look.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 10, 2009)

Errmm... we need pictures  as proof you understand 

p.s. Welcome!  Cool first post LOL


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Aug 11, 2009)

melady said:


> Hi, just been reading your discussion about showers, have you thought about bathing in a mountain stream, we have just spent are first weekend in our newly finished van, no shower due to the insurance time constraints, the water flowing into Crumock water in the Lake District is cold but refreshing.
> The locals didn't know where to look.



I once washed my feet in the middle of summer in a stream near Ulpha in Cumberland as it was then I thought my feet were going to fall off I still get shivers when I think about it now.  

Alf


----------

